# Dotsero Landing (Eagle County Open Space)



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

The current Dotsero take out on the Colorado will soon be unavailable due to construction of a new US Hwy 6 bridge over the Colorado, which commences in mid September. Eagle County Open Space purchased the 8.5 acre parcel of land just upstream from this site and a new boat launch, parking area, and restroom are being installed.

We anticipate having this site open and available soon so there is no interuption in service. The property is accessed off Cotten Lane, which is just east of the river and north of US Hwy 6. 

I will keep you posted as details are finalized and we can officially open the site. As always, please feel free to call me anytime (970-471-6776) with questions.

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space Director


----------

